# ADNOC Basic Salary Grade 15 - 18



## RickyBL

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me approximately what ADNOC's basic salary ranges are for Grade 15, 16, 17 and 18? I have a potential interview coming for a job that I believe would be somewhere in those grades, and would like to know in advance what to expect. And what could you get in addition for things like housing and travel?

Thanks!


----------



## ariskar

RickyBL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me approximately what ADNOC's basic salary ranges are for Grade 15, 16, 17 and 18? I have a potential interview coming for a job that I believe would be somewhere in those grades, and would like to know in advance what to expect. And what could you get in addition for things like housing and travel?
> 
> Thanks!


25 - 40 thousand AED per month, including allowances, excluding housing and education for children. Good luck!

180k - 250k AED per year on housing (paid to landlord direct) depending on grade, 35k per child up to 4 per year for education, car loan up to 150k AED, 45k furniture allowance (one off)

The grades you quote are usually for at least 9-10 years of relevant experience.

You nationality/passport will likely play a role in the salary they may offer. It may be negotiable but generally they appear stiff, a +10% max I guess.

Good luck.


----------



## RickyBL

ariskar said:


> RickyBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me approximately what ADNOC's basic salary ranges are for Grade 15, 16, 17 and 18? I have a potential interview coming for a job that I believe would be somewhere in those grades, and would like to know in advance what to expect. And what could you get in addition for things like housing and travel?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 25 - 40 thousand AED per month, including allowances, excluding housing and education for children. Good luck!
> 
> 180k - 250k AED per year on housing (paid to landlord direct) depending on grade, 35k per child up to 4 per year for education, car loan up to 150k AED, 45k furniture allowance (one off)
> 
> The grades you quote are usually for at least 9-10 years of relevant experience.
> 
> You nationality/passport will likely play a role in the salary they may offer. It may be negotiable but generally they appear stiff, a +10% max I guess.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Ariskar, 

That’s very useful!

Would you by an chance also know the approximate range for each of those grades?

9-10 years experience is no issue, US passport.


----------



## AKD1987

Hi Ricky
Thats a big range you are talking about. For grade 15,16 the basic salary is around 25-35k AED per month.

Regards
Amit


----------



## asifkhari

I have interviewed for the Finance Manager position, which assists the Adnoc Group appointed CFO. what would be the basic salary and grade?


----------



## psychopomp1

asifkhari said:


> I have interviewed for the Finance Manager position, which assists the Adnoc Group appointed CFO. what would be the basic salary and grade?


Probably looking at grade 16-18, with salary of AED 25k+ per month, excluding housing and other allowances.


----------



## asifkhari

psychopomp1 said:


> Probably looking at grade 16-18, with salary of AED 25k+ per month, excluding housing and other allowances.


 Thanks for reply.


----------



## asifkhari

psychopomp1 said:


> Probably looking at grade 16-18, with salary of AED 25k+ per month, excluding housing and other allowances.


Thanks buddy


----------



## James1975

Can someone let me know what types of roles are Grade 18? Thanks.


----------



## psychopomp1

James1975 said:


> Can someone let me know what types of roles are Grade 18? Thanks.


senior/management


----------



## James1975

Thanks. What is the salary range for this grade? And does ADNOC pay annual bonuses?


----------



## psychopomp1

James1975 said:


> Thanks. What is the salary range for this grade? And does ADNOC pay annual bonuses?


Probably looking at AED 35-40k per month for a Grade 18 expat, excluding allowances. Yes, they offer annual bonus, amount depends on appraisal performance but as a very rough guide its two thirds of your monthly base salary.


----------



## James1975

Can someone let me know how long the recruitment process is please? From 1st interview to final completion - what are the timelines and steps? Thanks


----------



## psychopomp1

James1975 said:


> Can someone let me know how long the recruitment process is please? From 1st interview to final completion - what are the timelines and steps? Thanks


Can take many many months as ADNOC can be very slow, there's no clear answer. Once you've accepted their offer, you then go for a pre-employment medical in your home country - which is comprehensive. After that, they apply for your security clearance (standard for UAE Gov't companies) which if you're lucky can be completed in 3-4 weeks otherwise it can take as long as 6+ months. After you've got your security clearance, HR will ask you for a starting data as getting the employment visa only takes 1-2 weeks at which stage you're ready to fly to Abu Dhabi. My advice is don't quit your current role until you've received security clearance. Good luck!


----------



## James1975

Thank you very much! I suspected this to be the case - currently working for an IOC and we are v v slow too. Appreciate your help.


----------

